# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Единение.

## multiarc

Яркий свет, много яркого света, поражающего своей силой. Потом лёгкий ветерок, переходящий к сильному ветру, превращаясь в бурю... Ты его почему-то понимаешь и тебе не хочется ему противостоять, ты знаешь что будет дальше, но тебе интересно не то что будет дальше, тебе интересно прочувствовать всё что происходит до мелочей. Ты в него окунулся, ты поддаёшься его воле и идёшь за ним куда угодно... Он твой проводник и тебе определённо нравится ему подчиняться, ты был поражён его ярким светом, который между тем непонятным образом перешёл в лёгкий ветерок, и постепенно набирая обороты захватил тебя. Ты чувствуешь каждый его вздох, тебе интересно ему подчиняться, потому что он выше, справидливее и сильнее тебя. Тебе нравится чувствовать его присутствие, такое истинное внимание к тебе, настоящее наскольно оно может быть таким, без лести, без лишних слов и вранья, одни лишь чувства в чистом виде, какие они есть. 

Такое ощущение, что он очень давно тебя знает, знает тебя полностью, таким какой ты есть на самом деле. И ему не стыдно смотреть на тебя такого, не страшно и даже приятно. Ты не задаёшь себе вопросов в тот момент, ты чувствуешь, воссоединяешься с ним душой, где тело не имеет никакого значения. Это единение тебя завораживает и при этом умиротворяет. Это очень яркое спокойствие, оно тебя поражает, но не увлекает чувством непонятности и удивления, ты всё равно остаёшься спокоен. В таком состоянии возникает ощущение, что ты способен на всё что угодно. Ты начинаешь без особого труда понимать вещи, которые раньше не понимал, возникают идеи, практически из ничего, лишь бы успевать их записывать или запоминать. Тебе хочется творить и нести людям свет, хочется, чтобы все почувствовали такое единение, хочется научить их, помочь, дать волю к жизни, чтобы у них всё получалось. 

А разве ради этого не стоит жить? Ради единения.

----------


## Irina

Конечно ради таких моментов стоит жить. Жаль только, что они происходят очень очень редко.

----------

